# Excursion Owners, Hear My Cry!



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

I am looking at buying an 01 Diesel Excursion (Limited ed., 4x2, 7.3 Liter) with 64k miles on it. What experiences have y'all had with the 7.3 Liter diesel. Is it underpowered (listed as 250 HP). Would I be better off with the 6.0 diesel (325 HP)? I have heard that there have been lots of problems with the 6.0 engine.

Any comments are welcome before I pull the trigger on this thing.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Josh,

I'm not an Excursion or PSD owner, but I do know a good place to go to ask your question.

Hit f150online.com and go to the f250 and/or Deisel message boards. There are a few guys over there who know there stuff. Look for posts from "Family Ride". He has a PSD Excursion and loves it!.

Hope this helps,

Ben


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess my only experience with the Excursion is from others who refer to it as the Ford Excretion.









Good luck on your search!

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I've got the 6.0 PSD in my truck. They did initially have some issues with the 6.0 but they have been pretty much all corrected. I guess depending on the year you would be looking at, just insure that the recalls have been completed.

I think both are a pretty good engine, from what I hear the mileage is better on the 7.3 than on the 6.0. It looks like you are just looking at the diesels...good choice, stay away from the gas engines, as it'll put you in the poor house in keeping the gas tank full.

Not sure if you've heard, but the Excursion is being discontinued this year. I wouldn't think that would impact mush as the Super duty series trucks are pretty mush the same thing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

No question, an excellent choice. HP might be lower, but still has a lot of torque. 01 saw a lot of changes to the 7.3 (good engine). Keep in mind, there are a lot of aftermarket modifications for this motor that could easily put you in the 350 HP (or more) range if you ever feel you should need it.

Good luck.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

it is more about the torque, than the horsepower. You might also want to check out http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php for more info.

I saw an Excursion towing a 5th wheel a few months ago. the 5th wheel was connected to a combo hitch and axle, that was connected to the bumper hitch of the Excursion


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like everyone else said, it's all about the torque. HP will give you the get up and go, but the torque is what moves the tonnage. The fire trucks at work only have 330 HP, similar to the PSD 6.0 and the Duramax 6.6, but have between 1000 and 1200 ft/lb's of torque.

The week point is probably the transmission, but I'm not sure of the history in that model.

Tim


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Like everyone else said, it's all about the torque. HP will give you the get up and go, but the torque is what moves the tonnage. The fire trucks at work only have 330 HP, similar to the PSD 6.0 and the Duramax 6.6, but have between 1000 and 1200 ft/lb's of torque.
> 
> The week point is probably the transmission, but I'm not sure of the history in that model.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim, makes me feel better. I currently am pulling the trailer with a Chevy 3500 with 225 HP (I think). Everyone told me that going to the 7.3 diesel was a serious towing upgrade, but I was worried after I found out that it only had 25 more HP. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Josh,

We've had our 2002 Excursion for a year and a half now (bought at 10k, now at 35k miles). It's been great. Tows fantastic and plenty of room for kids+friends+stuff. It's definitely a good vehicle for the camping addicted family with kids...

Chet.


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

I bought it. After 2 days of mixed (city/highway) driving I am getting 19 MPG. Great vehicle. Just hope it lasts.

THANKS ALL FOR YOUR INPUT!!! It was much appreciated.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's great, enjoy your new to you truck.

I'm sure you're going to love towing with a heavier more powerful truck.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

joshfrantz,

Congrats on your new TV. I looked at an 03 Eddie Bauer Edition Excursion, V10 diesel, before buying my 3/4 ton Suburban. It was a *nice* vehicle. Just didn't want to go that high on the price, though.

Have fun! Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations Josh, I'm sure you'll love it. 19-20 mpg is about what I get on the highway, 16.5 in-town, 12ish towing. I say "ish" because it REALLY seems to depend on how heavy my foot is. I can make 12 go to 10 with just a little extra umph, especially when traveling through the Cascade mountain passes...

Chet.


----------

